# fun show follow up



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

AHHHHH! What a beautiful day for a fun show! Just got back from the Cajun K9 Club ADBA Fun show held today and had a great time! We participated in conformation and WP and I was so proud of my girl Laila. We didn't place at all but since I have bullies showing with an ADBA club, I knew I went in knowing the outcome.
HOWEVER I was very proud of my girl who acted like an angel. I was so very proud. This was her first show (and pull) of any type so I wanted to see what she would do and how she would act. SHE MADE MAMA PROUD!!:roll:
We also found out about a guy who does CGC and other shows in the area with other organizations---AADR and UKC as well as the upcoming BSL fights. It was a good day for sure!!:woof:

JFlowers was there too with his girl and did great too. I won't spoil his thunder but he has some braggin' rights!!! Way to go!!:clap:


----------



## bullydogla (Oct 15, 2008)

No pics?!?

Gimme more advance notice so I don't schedule other stuff next time. I was pissed all day knowing I could have been having dog related fun.


----------

